# Got the Mini-WSM Rolling applewood TBS! The Finale!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 15, 2013)

Low and slow 185* more to follow. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------



## themule69 (Jul 15, 2013)

Case

should be gooooooood!

David


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 15, 2013)

ohhhhh yummmm.....cant wait!

Kat


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

I might be impressed if it wasn't such a crappy little smoker!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 15, 2013)

So how'd the shrimp turn out there mr case??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

Smoking good Pizza

Here we go. With it being so dang hot here we have been eating lighter fair lately. So tonight I decided to put together one of my favorite pizzas. Once again a major hit. I used the mini-wsm to pre-smoke the shrimp. I seasoned them with a store bought "Jerk" seasoning. Removed the pot and grilled the pizza right on the grill.This doesn't take long so make sure you have your toppings ready.













9298633181_ba5a24c00d_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013






A good Pizza deserves a good beer.













9298631735_e0982e791f_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013






Never again...













9298630317_15181c8af8_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013


















9298628567_2d90c42e9a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013






Smoked for a hour at 180* with 365 brand lump and apple wood, Fantastic!!!













9301405946_6520a5f00e_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013






Ready for the grill. Coat one side with EVOO and put that side down first on the grill. Cover and cook for about 2 minutes. Remove and put EVOO on the un-cooked side. Put sauce and toppings on the other side. Return to the grill and cook until the cheese is melted. Sorry no shots on the grill, cooks to fast!













9298621089_1bf190c21a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013






Homemade marinara, grated smoked cheeses spinach, tomaters, olives and shrimp.













9301399926_b6e75bfa85_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013






We like our ZA rustic cut.













9301397822_cc535d3189_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013


















9298613191_26be3c9eb5_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013


















9298610257_c4276c81b2_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013


















9298608883_ec96eb94c8_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013


















9298607707_981167010a_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 16, 2013






Enjoy!!!!


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks like great little pizzas...good veggies!   My pizza last night had no veggies :(  unless you count the tomato sauce! )  ha ha


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 16, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Looks like great little pizzas...good veggies!   My pizza last night had no veggies :(  unless you count the tomato sauce! )  ha ha


Thanks Keith! It's one of my go to warm weather pizzas. The smoked shrimp were great!


----------

